# LDS Starter Kit



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just received the LDS Starter kit I ordered last week. $31.00 incl. shipping. Two cans each of red hard wheat and white rice (wish it were brown), and one can each of pintos and oats. Shelf life is 30 years. With the two cans of flavoured TVP I got from Honeyville this gives me a month's very basic meals for myself and I won't have to cycle them since the shelf life is so long. Although buying by the case is a bit cheaper per can, this still seemed like a great price compared with other places. 

The literature with the LDS kit gave a list of local stores where one can buy other products (powered milk being one). Does anyone here know if a non-member can purchase from the local stores? There's two in San Antonio, TX and I go there a couple of times a year.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

They aren't local stores. They are supply houses run by the church. The church feeds their own poor and the food supplies are distributed through these "Home Storage Centers". They have a space for long term food storage supplies where anyone can come and buy the items. If they sent it in their package - there will be no trouble for you to go. If there is a phone number - call them since they are not all open every day.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] Cynthia Wilder
email Cyndi and ask the location of her store. It is called "Breaking Bread Together" IIRC. Twice a yr a shipment comes from Walton Feed on the pool truck and she coordinates ordering groups for Texas.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I did the math. If you were to make up identical starter kits using the bulk item purchase prices, the starter kit would cost $29.91 Consequently, you're really not paying that much more buying the starter kit.

LDS Storage Food Order List


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Its a good deal...I order from them regularly...its all packaged for long term and I don't have to fuss on anything...I wish the selection was a little greater...powdered milk and a vegetable stew mix...then you'd have all you need at one place...

I've also bought the water filter thingie to have on hand....the price is much better than anywhere else

Shipping is free (or calculated into the price already however you look at it)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Belfrybat, do you normally eat TVP? I'm asking because I bought a can to try and it was.....not something I'd eat willingly. 

There are many online sites where you can buy dehydrated real meat if you are just focusing on long shelf life. For us, we have a large variety of types of fish and meat in commercial cans, freeze dried, and home canned. And no TVP.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Belfrybat, do you normally eat TVP? I'm asking because I bought a can to try and it was.....not something I'd eat willingly.
> 
> There are many online sites where you can buy dehydrated real meat if you are just focusing on long shelf life. For us, we have a large variety of types of fish and meat in commercial cans, freeze dried, and home canned. And no TVP.


Back in my vegetarian days, I used to eat quite a bit of TVP. I don't care for the unflavoured as there's no way to really overcome the soy taste. But I used to get the beef and chicken which was pretty durn good. I thought about the long term canned dehydrated real meat, but just couldn't get past the price. The flavoured TVP is about 1/4th as much per serving. And this really is for long-term emergency food storage--primarily to extend my regular food storage in case of a long-term emergency. My "regular" food storage contains many more food varieties including tinned meat, but I wanted something durable I could stick away and not have to rotate out in my lifetime.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm LDS so I speak from a little experience 

Call the LDS storehouse before you go, let them know what you want to do and that you are not LDS. Some have a requirement that you attend with a member of the church. If you don't know someone, they often can put you in a canning session with another group. 

The kit contains basic food items to sustain you for a month. 12 cases and you are set to go. From that expand your list. The products are really great and prices too. 

Re TVP - I once was foolish and bought several cases of TVP - all different flavors: taco, sloppy joe, chicken, beef, sausage etc. For us, it was awful. I for one, found that if I used as a means to stretch my meat, then it was edible. You know, throw in a handful to a pound of meat sort of like you might use rice or beans to extend the meal further. To eat it straight, I'd be hard pressed. Ended trying to feed some of it to the dogs to no avail. Even they don't like it - now that says something. 

I've learned to home-can meat and it has made all the difference.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

mpillow said:


> Its a good deal...I order from them regularly...its all packaged for long term and I don't have to fuss on anything...I wish the selection was a little greater...powdered milk and a vegetable stew mix...then you'd have all you need at one place...
> 
> I've also bought the water filter thingie to have on hand....the price is much better than anywhere else
> 
> Shipping is free (or calculated into the price already however you look at it)


I agree, but for the price, I think I got a lot of food. 

I'm not sure I like the water bottle. I tried it and you really have to suck hard to get the water up the straw. Perhaps it will relax with use, but right now, I wouldn't be able to get enough water down me if I were completely dependent on using the bottle and straw.


----------

